# Camera Recommendation



## jimmyz (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm getting back into pen-making and want to be able to take pictures of them.  My current point-and-shoot Olympus camera is on it's last legs and I need to replace it.

I've been asking lots of people about cameras. I've also read most of the posts in this forum.  Some have simple cameras and others have DLSR cameras costing $500--1000 or more.  Some of these people use their cameras for more than just pens.  I would like to do the same.  My current point and shoot camera doesn't do well outdoors, especially if the subject is not very close or too close.

What would be your recommendation for a camera to take pens, but also have the flexibility to take some good photos outdoors at various distances?
I know this isn't a very specific description of what I want to do, but it's as specific I can be right now. For now, it should take good pen pictures, with the ability to do more in the future.

I would appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## Curly (Feb 13, 2016)

When I'm not using the camera in the phone I use my Olympus Tough series. I like a camera I can drop, sit on, use skiing, underwater on vacation, and like a normal camera.  You sound like your not happy with the brand though but all brands have their strengths and weaknesses. With a light tent, on a tripod and set up by experimentation, most any camera will take decent pen pictures.


----------



## allmaclean (Feb 13, 2016)

A possible starting point would be the packages that you often see at Costco with Nikon. They usually include a couple of lenses that would be in the focal length that would cover both close-up and landscape. 

Allan


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello,
  One of our members has a camera for sale on the site. His user names is SDB777. I'll try and post the link. I don' know much about cameras but it seems like a good deal.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f15...-mp-digital-slr-camera-dt18-70mm-lens-137645/

jim


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 14, 2016)

Here's what a Canon SX10IS(point-n-shoot) can do.



Northern Mockingbird by Scott Butler, on Flickr

Here's what a Sony a350 - Sigma 70-300(yes, it does that...).



Northern Cardinal by Scott Butler, on Flickr

Pens?  Yes they both did pens well.
Canon:



Boxelder Burl on a Platnium Sedona Rollerball-01 by Scott Butler, on Flickr

Sony:



Angel Wings Burnt 1 by Scott Butler, on Flickr

Landscape?  Yes they both do that really well.

Canon:



Little Red Libby Shoals by Scott Butler, on Flickr

Sony:



DSC00219 by Scott Butler, on Flickr


*Photo's are usually better then words....but you'd need to click on the links and look at then really large.  A few things to think about when looking at photo, what you don't see is the distance at which these were shot.*



$3,000 mirrorless Sony a7ii with 'stuff':



Memphis cityscape from the pyramid observation deck by Scott Butler, on Flickr




Scott (all easy choices) B


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Feb 14, 2016)

FWIW I have a Sony alpha and I am well pleased with it. When I did film photography (35mm) I had (still have) a Minolta with several lenses. Sony purchased the Minolta name about 10 yrs ago and they have used the same lens mount on the Sony cameras. Sooooo ..... I can use my old lenses on my new AND my old camera bodies. 

So what does that have to do th you? Well, I'm thinking you could get a Sony body and fill in lens requirements with older Minolta lenses. Need to know what you're doing, though. There may have been some changes


----------

